# “…When Arguments Fail, Smear Campaigns Are Resorted To…”



## JCalvin1541 (Oct 11, 2021)

Senior Pastor David Hall’s sermon on the stoning of Stephen the morning of September 26, 2021 and how the Church and those serving as Elders endure smear campaigns.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 11, 2021)

Ministers ARE subject to smear campaigns. Just like you’re doing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JCalvin1541 (Oct 11, 2021)

A smear campaign resorts to falsehoods, the fact is the Midway session has been found to be in error on multiple occasions by both the presbytery and the Standing Judicial Commission, none of which have ever been communicated to the congregation by the session. The links are below if anybody is interested.

https://midwayguardian.com/wp-conte...-and-Angelia-Crouse-v.-Northwest-Georgia_.pdf
https://midwayguardian.com/judicial...t-midways-session-again-recommends-apologies/


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 11, 2021)

False hoods or half stories.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

